# boxes of X-RAY film from a pipe inspector



## jacko (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a aunt that is a pipe weild inspector and she has boxes of x-rays from when they x-ray the weilds .I was just wandering if it would be worth the trouble to refine them im talking boxes because they take home everyone of them. Is their a way to check and see if their is any silver in them.Thanks


----------



## publius (Nov 10, 2011)

There is silver on each developed film. It is in metallic form. Use the search function on this forum for a procedure to remove the silver from the emulsion layer. Great Find!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 11, 2011)

If It's what you say, it will run about .26 oz of silver per pound. As film goes, this is good stuff.


----------



## jacko (Nov 11, 2011)

But i seen on a fourm that only some x-ray film has silver in it .Is their a easy way to check without breaking down all of it and is their anyone willing to refine at a %


----------



## Grassbur (Nov 11, 2011)

jacko said:


> But i seen on a fourm that only some x-ray film has silver in it .Is their a easy way to check without breaking down all of it and is their anyone willing to refine at a %



If you where willing to guess. How many pounds do you think you have? What would you want in return?


----------



## jacko (Nov 11, 2011)

I would say at least 50 pounds 3 big boxes full that i saw prob more let me get them in my hands first i will have her bring them down this weekend when she comes in off the road.She may be able to get more but im thinking closer to 100 pounds but im just guessing i will know for sure when iu get them on a scale.


----------



## Smack (Nov 11, 2011)

My aunt is a Radiologist, she said in the early 90's they cut back on the amout of silver that is on the film and she confirmed this with the guy that is contracted by the Hospital that buys it. Don't have a percentage, just know it's less now.


----------

